# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Dos nuevos reactores nucleares para Hungría

## Jonasino

> Hungría iniciará el próximo año la construcción de dos nuevos reactores en el emplazamiento de Paks, donde ya existen cuatro unidades operativas que generan más del 50% de la electricidad del país.
> 
> La Comisión Europea ha concluido que la ayuda financiera de Hungría para Paks incluye fondos estatales, pero lo ha aprobado puesto que Hungría ha adquirido ciertos compromisos para limitar distorsiones de la competencia.
> 
> Según el Gobierno húngaro los trabajos de construcción de los nuevos reactores nucleares, que se realizarán en el emplazamiento de Paks, Inicioán en 2018. Se espera que la primera unidad esté finalizada en 2025 y la segunda en 2026.
> 
> Actualmente Paks alberga cuatro reactores de agua a presión rusos, de tipo VVER-440. Estas unidades producen aproximadamente el 50% de la electricidad del país. Un acuerdo intergubernamental firmado en 2014, informa World Nuclear News, realizó provisiones para que las empresas rusas y sus subcontratistas internacionales proporcionen dos unidades nuevas de reactores VVER-1200, así como un préstamo del estado ruso para financiar el 80% del proyecto.
> 
> Hungría considera que la construcción de las nuevas unidades en el emplazamiento de Paks es necesaria para sustituir las unidades de generación eléctrica antiguas, construidas entre 1982 y 1987. Bajo los tratados de la UE, los Estados miembros tienen libertad para decidir cuál es su mix de generación eléctrica y pueden optar a inversiones en tecnología nuclear. La Comisión Europea aboga porque, cuando se utilicen fondos públicos para apoyar a las empresas, se haga según las leyes de ayuda estatal de la UE, cuyo fin es proteger la competitividad en el Mercado Único. Estas leyes requieren que las ayudas estatales sean limitadas y estén en proporción con los objetivos de la inversión.


Fuente: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/notici...s-para-hungria

----------

F. Lázaro (13-mar-2017)

----------

